# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Ηλεκτρική Κουζίνα > [AEG] ΟΙ ΕΣΤΙΕΣ ΤΗΣ ΚΟΥΖΙΝΑΣ ΣΒΗΝΟΥΝ ΜΟΝΕΣ ΤΟΥΣ

## afrikanos3

ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ! ΕΧΩ ΜΙΑ ΗΛΕΚΤΡΙΚΗ ΚΟΥΖΙΝΑ AEG B3191-4-M
ΤΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΕΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΟΙ ΕΣΤΙΕΣ ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΕΣ ΜΕΡΙΚΕΣ ΦΟΡΕΣ ΣΒΗΝΟΥΝ ΜΟΝΕΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΜΙΣΗ ΩΡΑ ΠΕΡΙΠΟΥ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΤΙΣ ΞΑΝΑΝΟΙΞΩ ΤΙ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΦΤΑΙΕΙ?

----------


## FILMAN

Οι κολλήσεις στην πλακέτα

----------


## afrikanos3

ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ!

----------

